
RMS: Can we rescue OLPC from Windows? - rms
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/can-we-rescue-olpc-from-windows/blogentry_view
======
inklesspen
You really probably want to refrain from posting rms's articles, given your
nick.

~~~
rms
I meant the other rms, I don't really write many articles for the FSF.

~~~
inklesspen
This was precisely my point. I know you're not Stallman, but newcomers might
not.

~~~
rms
It's pretty clear if they click on my profile.

